# Problema driver nvidia :  Unable to determine the target ker

## Pes88

Come dal titolo ho dei problemi ad installare i driver nvidia ufficiali, se li compilo ottengo il seguente errore : 

```

localhost ~ # emerge -avt nvidia-drivers

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.                         

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60  USE="acpi (multilib) -custom-cflags -gtk" 0 kB                                                                             

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-180.60-pkg2.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...          [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                            [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code                                 

 * Found kernel source directory:                                                     

 *     /usr/src/linux                                                                 

 * Found kernel object directory:                                                     

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r3/build                                            

 * Found sources for kernel version:                                                  

 *     2.6.31-gentoo-r3                                                               

 * Checking for MTRR support ...                                                 [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...                                                                

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-180.60-pkg2.run to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-180.60-pkg2                                  

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60/work         

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-180.60-pkg2 ...                                                           

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Converting NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-180.60-pkg2/usr/src/nv/Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                              [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.                                                                   

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-180.60-pkg2 ...                                                         

>>> Source configured.                                                                 

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-180.60-pkg2 ...                                                           

 * Preparing nvidia module                                                             

make -j3 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r3/build HOST_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module                                         

If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sure                                  

you either have configured kernel sources matching your                                

kernel or the correct set of kernel headers installed                                  

on your system.                                                                        

If you are using a Linux 2.6 kernel, please make sure

you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel

installed on your system. If you specified a separate  

output directory using either the "KBUILD_OUTPUT" or   

the "O" KBUILD parameter, make sure to specify this    

directory with the SYSOUT environment variable or with 

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.   

Depending on where and how the kernel sources (or the

kernel headers) were installed, you may need to specify

their location with the SYSSRC environment variable or 

the equivalent nvidia-installer command line option.   

*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***

make: *** [select_makefile] Error 1

 *                                 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60 failed.

 * Call stack:                                     

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3965:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2962:  Called die                  

 * The specific snippet of code:                                    

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                             CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                          LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                                 ${BUILD_FIXES}                ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                          ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";                                 

 *  The die message:                                                                   

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux              SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r3/build HOST_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module               

 *                                                                                     

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.  

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60/temp/build.log'.                                                                    

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60/temp/environment'.                                                           

 *                                                                                     

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60:

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60 failed.

 * Call stack:                                     

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3965:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2962:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                             CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                          LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                                 ${BUILD_FIXES}                ${BUILD_PARAMS}                                          ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux              SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r3/build HOST_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60/temp/environment'. 

```

Come si nota il prblema principale è :  Unable to determine the target kernel version! Ma uso eselect per selezionare il kernel : 

```

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r5

  [2]   linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r3 *

```

Ho provato con entrambi... 

Posto il make.conf per completezza ; 

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE_KDE="mysql sql webkit mng opengl"

USE="symlink  $USE_KDE X -gtk -gnome alsa hal dbus cdrom cdr kde qt3 qt4 dvd  mmx sse sse2 png jpeg pdf"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

```

A cosa puo essere dovuto ???

----------

## Apetrini

Posta l'output di "uname -a".

E anche di "ls /usr/src/linux/include" .

----------

## Pes88

uname -a : 

```

Linux localhost 2.6.31-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Thu Oct 22 11:32:03 Local time zone must be set--see zic  x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

uname -r : 

```

2.6.31-gentoo-r3

```

ls /usr/src/linux

```

ls /usr/src/linux

COPYING        Makefile        block     include  mm        sound

CREDITS        Module.symvers  crypto    init     net       tools

Documentation  README          drivers   ipc      samples   usr

Kbuild         REPORTING-BUGS  firmware  kernel   scripts   virt

MAINTAINERS    arch            fs        lib      security

```

readlink /usr/src/linux 

```

linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r3

```

A me sembra tutto a posto!!!

----------

## Pes88

Ho provato anche con la versione 185 dei driver, pero ottengo lo stesso errore..

----------

